# Double Fairlie Completed



## bille1906 (May 2, 2009)

After four months, the Double Fairlie is complete and running








Pictured above it is building up steam for a morning run

After clearing out some moisture through the cylinder drains, she is on her way








My Garden Railroad structures provide a nice backdrop








Pulling out of the tunnel

Here are the spec's
1/16 scale
45mm Gauge
Scratch built eccept wheels and knobs in firebox
1/2' cylinders
Modified Stephenson valving
Two tone and three tone whistles each servo actuated
Ball bearing eccentrics with feed water pump driven off one eccentric.
two pop off valves
Two boilers with wagon top insulated wraps
Butane fired with two burners
Four re-positionable headlight lanterns
Working cab windows
Hand formed stacks and dome covers
Two water tanks, one tank is for butane and the other houses the RC equipment
Five RC circuts, seven servos
Here are some construction photos








Main frame platform

http://wegmuller.org/v-web/gallery/album82/Frame








Silver soldered boiler cover








Bogie frame








Skate board bearings for valve eccentrics. Bottom one is for driving the water pump also








Butane tank ready to solder








Butane tank








Lubricator adjustable cap








Adjustment cap soldered in place

Underside view








Vacume hose detail








Whistles








Two servos in the back are for the two-outlet whistle valve- hard to see because they are black. front servo is for throtle








This is an early shot of the fittings. Some have been added since then.








Early shot of cylinder drains and link to RC servo








Home made Johnson bar and Trackside Details knobs








Cylinder drain servos looking from the top of bogie








Reverser serve looking from bottom of bogie








Cab detai per original. Knob made by Dennis Mead 1/16' brass tubing soldered together and then cut to length - 1/16"








Feed water pump driven by valve eccentric through rocker lever mounted to frame








These home made clamps were the only thing that worked well on the articulation points. The exhaust is all metal at the pivot per the 
original








Working windows








Wheel detail with brake shoe and oiler caps on the drive rod


----------



## iceclimber (Aug 8, 2010)

so where's the vid?


----------



## Steve Shyvers (Jan 2, 2008)

Bill, 

That's great. We haven't heard from you for a while, so I wondered how it was coming along. When can we see it?


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

Come on dude, you can't make an announcement on a super nice project like your Double Fairlie without pics and vids. It's not fair.


----------



## cjwalas (Jan 2, 2008)

Awe-inspiringly beautiful! Congratulations on a simply fantastic job. MAde my day! 
Chris


----------



## bille1906 (May 2, 2009)

Thanks Chris 
I just added captions


----------



## Chrisp (Jan 3, 2008)

I saw it run in person and it looks even better in real life than in these great pictures. Bill - a very complex project nicely engineered and executed.

Wot's next? A triplex?


----------



## bille1906 (May 2, 2009)

Thanks Chris 
I was actually thinking of a triplex but that would be awfully heavy to carry around


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

High quality work with great details, functioning and one assumes an impressive whistle (would love to see a video)


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

Absolutely gorgeous. The extra features are great additions. Plus several little tips and techniques in there too. More pages in the shop notebook.

Thanks for posting and happy running.

Bob


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

What a terrific build! And yes, a video is in order if you can. You say it is scratch built, but did you have model plans to follow, or did you have to do the design work also? 

Very nice. 

Larry


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

U da man! Spectacular!


----------



## bille1906 (May 2, 2009)

I am attempting to attach some plans but I think I need to submit this then edit it 
Here goes








This diagram has no demensions but shows the construction of the original








Here is a diagrahm of a Single Fairlie. There are some differences but it was still useful. The one demension along with the 1'-11 1/2" gauge was helpful








This is the full size drawing I used tacked to my workshop wall you can see the photo of a Double Fairlie at the top. Everytime I made a part, I would check it with the calipers to the drawing. You can see that I only showed some detail on one side or the other to keep the drawing from getting too busy. Many of the detail parts and engine valving design was done by my friend Dennis. He also copied some of my designed pieces to CAD for future use.


----------



## FH&PB (Jan 2, 2008)

_VEEERY _nice!


----------



## llynrice (Jan 2, 2008)

What a beautiful model! Thanks for including the detailed photos and notes. It really is fun to see all of the details.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

A real jewel , great work!


----------



## ORD23 (Jan 2, 2010)

Impressive...........great paint too! 

Ed


----------



## dampfmaschinenjoe1967 (Dec 21, 2010)

Very nice and detailed Loco ! 

cheers Joe


----------



## TonyW (Jul 5, 2009)

Very nice, and a neat solution to the one boiler/two boilers problem. 

Just one thing... the Johnson Bar (or Reverser as we call it in the UK) has a double ended quadrant on these locos, otherwise they would only be able to work in one direction. Mid-gear is with the lever vertical, and the lever is moved one way or the other to select the direction of movement. See http://de.academic.ru/pictures/dewi...r_1887.jpg


----------



## bille1906 (May 2, 2009)

Tony 
Thanks for the photo. It is the first one I have seen that shows the johnson bar detail. The Model I copied had a slightly different ratchet setup and the shot was at an angle which hid one of the notched sides. I thought straight up would be one direction and down the other. It should be easy to modify. I also noticed it looks like the earlier models didn't have the raised "wagon top" boiler. I'll post the revised Johnson bar when it is finished.


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Somehow, that has to be got over here for the 16mm Association show in April - it will be a certain show-stopper. 

Beautiful work! 

I'm lucky, I can go see the real thing anytime I want to, but to see one over on your side of the pond is a real privilege and tribute to your skills. 

We really DO need some video - please.

Do you intend to build any cars for it - if so, may I recommend the IP Engineering versions. 

tac 
www.ovgrs.org 
Supporter of the Cape Meares Lighthouse Restoration fund


----------



## bille1906 (May 2, 2009)

Tac 
Thanks for the compliment. 
I am planning on making some passenger cars. 

I looked at the IT site and they do have nice stuff and reasonably priced but I am compelled to scratch build them using metal (Brass mostly) with mahogony trim (window frames and door trim) I was able to get some photos off the web that show the body construction but the chassis detail is alwats hidden. i noticed on the IT models the bogies were clear at the end of the car. Is this the way the original is/was ? 

If you or anyone else has photos or dimensions of the original cars you can post or send links to, I would appreciate it 
I'll try to get a video out next week


----------



## TonyW (Jul 5, 2009)

Posted By bille1906 on 19 Jan 2011 07:59 AM 
I also noticed it looks like the earlier models didn't have the raised "wagon top" boiler. 

The only wagon top boiler still in existence is the one carried by Livingston Thompson (formerly Earl of Merioneth) which is on display at the National Railway Museum in York, and it was last steamed in the early 1970s. None of the operational Fairlies have wagon top boilers, with Merddin Emrys and the 1979-built Earl of Merioneth having almost identical true parallel boilers and David Lloyd George (built 1992) has a half taper (section nearest to cab) and half parallel (section nearest to smokebox) boiler.

Taper is not the same as wagon top. A taper boiler has sections that are perfectly circular at each end, although of differing diameters. A wagon top boiler has sections that would be circular but are "squashed" in the middle to make them taller, resulting in a flatter area on the boiler sides.

A picture of the 1979 Earl of Merioneth's parallel boiler can be seen here: http://www.roger-dimmick.fotopic.net/p46595097.html
A picture of the earlier Earl of Merioneth's (now Livingstone Thompson - yes, I know, it is complicated) wagon top boiler is here: http://www.ronfisher.fotopic.net/p39148661.html

David Lloyd George and Merddin Emrys appear to have wagon top boiler simply due to the shape of the cladding sheets.


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Sir - I have just e-mole the FR and Roger Dimmick with the query. As for the positions of the trucks vis-a-vis the underframes, that is quite correct, as a quick squint at the site photos of their passenger stock would reveal. 

http://www.ffestiniograilway.co.uk/carriages.htm

There might be something here that would help - 

http://roger-dimmick.fotopic.net/search_advanced.php

Next time I'm over there I'll try and get some better pics for you, but it won't be until March. Please PM me if this is ok by you. Whinemeal, I'm doing some research in my dozen or so books on the FR, so watch this page.

Best

tac
http://www.ovgrs.org/
Supporter of the Cape Meares Lighthouse Restoration Fund 
PS - of course, I MEANT to write IP [Ivan Prior] Engineering, as Mr Bunce points out in the next post. You had a look anyhow, it seems.


----------



## peter bunce (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi billie1906, 


Nice model you have done well -congratulations. You ask about passenger cars. 

There are some kits made by IP engineering (http://www.ipengineering.co.uk/) for Festiniog coaches - these are laser cut in wood not metal, that may help you.


Generally what is called a 'Bug box' or a 4 wheel coach is at the front of the trains they have better couplings for the Fairlie than the bogie coaches.

Also have a look at the following photo site for many views of the coaches http://roger-dimmick.fotopic.net/ 

Also have a look at an 'official' FR site at http://www.ffestiniograilway.org.uk...Itemid=139


The later stock is a the bottom of the photos - this is 'the barns' design.


----------



## bille1906 (May 2, 2009)

Thanks to all for the passenger car info 
The Roger Dimmick photos were very informative. From the restoration photos it looks like they had wood frames and wood or plywood sides with a thin metal skin on the outside. 
This will be very helpful in the design as I want to be as prototypical as posible


----------



## peter bunce (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi, 

Not sure about the covering of metal though I am quite prepared to be proved wrong! 

'Traditional' coachbuilding was/is in wood with overlays on the joints of battens these add up to be called panelling. No metal except in the underframe and the handles/stiffening rods (which were from the back of the down the center seats to the roof - 2 of them) - yes you had to climb over the back to get to the other side! Have a look at the photo of the 1st class one to see one of the vertical rods 

Have a look at the open bugbox being built on the Festiniog pages 


here http://www.ffestiniograilway.org.uk/images/stories/mar10/20100325-portholebugbox.jpg 


and here http://www.ffestiniograilway.org.uk/images/stories/aug10/Wk4/20100822-bugbox.jpg 

both of the same vehicle, and totally traditional as they are 'Heritage' vehicles and are being rebuilt to the standard when they were built - in 1864 see the wiki entry at 

http://www.festipedia.org.uk/wiki/Bug_Boxes 


and goto to 'Carriages pre preservation' for more. 

http://www.ffestiniograilway.org.uk...latest-pictures&catid=45:galleries&Itemid=122 


All tjhis is of the original coaches, which include some bogie vehicle to have been rebuilt to their 'as delivered' condition (& they are kept in covered accomodation to preserve them) the modern coaches will however follow the traditional designs by are buuilt much longer, and with better accomodation. The Heritage stock is generally small as befitted the clientele at the time. 

The first modern stock is generally called 'the barns'.


----------



## alecescolme (Dec 20, 2010)

A Very high quality piece of work, especially in live steam!

Just like the ones I have seen in Wales

Alec


----------



## TonyW (Jul 5, 2009)

Posted By bille1906 on 21 Jan 2011 08:29 AM 
... it looks like they had wood frames and wood or plywood sides with a thin metal skin on the outside. 


It is commercially available aluminium-faced plywood, that is plywood with an aluminium sheet bonded to it and all cut as one sheet.


----------



## bille1906 (May 2, 2009)

Yes Tony 
That is exactly what it looks like. In the picture i saw the aluminum sheeting was partially pealed off 
Thanks


----------



## bertiejo (Aug 11, 2008)

Your Fairlie is a real beauty; first class workmanship. About 15 yrs ago we spent a week in Northern Wales at Port Merion which is right next to Porthmadog which is the terminus of the Ffestiniog Railway. We signed up for the round trip from Porthmadog to Ffestiniog and our train was pulled by a Fairlie that looked almost identical to yours. Its been beautifully restored, lots of polished brass etc and runs like a Swiss watch. Of course no steam train ride in the British Isles would be complete without an engagingly eccentric couple on board (the only other passengers on the train with us) and in our case the woman (whose sweater had a badger on it) proceeded to tell us all about the merits of the "British Badger Society" and their good works in building tunnels under secondary roads so that critters can cross safely. Ffestioniog is an old slate mining town and the locale in general would make a great prototype to model. bertiejo


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Absolutely FANTASTIC!!!! I CAN'T BELIEVE YOU BUILT THAT IN 4 MONTHS!!! It took me 2 1/2 years to build my Mason Bogie and it hhas only one power bogie and boiler. That is a really cool way you made the little valve handles. The whistles under the cab are a really neat idea. Overall that is a wonderful piece of engineering and fabrication that you should be very proud of. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## bille1906 (May 2, 2009)

Ok 
I started on the Ffestiniog passenger cars this weekend and took a few shots of my progress. 
I need to send this and go back and edit it to attach the photos which I will do socheck back in an hour or so. 








At the top is the jig I made out of some old bead boad I had lying around.I did the cutouts with the jig saw. The white strips are to hold the work piece tightly in place while cutting out the holes. the lower pieces are the car sides with an outside and inside. They will be sandwiched together with the glazing inbetween. The material is 1/16" Luan plywood (yes I am that cheap)








Here is the patern making setup in the router with a solid carbide bit








As you can see, there is a .020" difference between the jig and side cutout. This was acounted for when the jig was made.








The first of eight sides comes off the router table. The rest will go real fast now.








Four sides were cut from each side so they fit back to back with the rough side in the middle. The outside will get paint while the inside will be stained mahogony








Pieces are cut for the 28 doors on the two cars. Note the photo of the prototype on the table








Door glue up is eight at a time. The wood strip in the middle is to keep the thin pices from buckling up under the clamp pressure.








Doors are fitted to the openings as the rounded corners are squared up with a file. I forgot to show how the louvers at the top of the door were formed but it was easy. Mount one blade from a stacted dado set or a saw blade if you dont have a dado set (the saw blade doesn't leave a perfectly square grove) in a table saw and set it at 15 degrees. raise it so the low side is even with the table and run a 1/8 X 1/2" strip through while increasing the rip fence distance 1i/8" at a time. Then cut to length.


----------



## HMeinhold (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Bill, 
how does it feel switching back to wood? This will become some beautiful coach set! 
Regards


----------



## Steve Shyvers (Jan 2, 2008)

Bill, 

Your work continues to be an inspiration. I'm sorry that i couldn't make it to Rob's on Tuesday. I had a hunch that you'd have the Fairlie there. I can't wait to see it on the hoof. 

Steve


----------

